# A couple of pictures of my fish..Jags have fry!B. rams have spawned for the 1st time!



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i have been a member for a while now but have never posted any pics before and in order to qualify for the discus grow out competition, i must have posted photos so here are some!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice love the green terrors.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what type of bass is that hiding in the corner of the 3rd pic?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics. Is the discus in the same tank as the pair of green terrors and the bass? Can't tell if it is the orange fish in pics 2&3. Nice looking fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i belive thats a leaf from a plant......


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

*More pics*

the Discus are in their own tank. The Pbass is a Mono i beleive. But i am no expert. Heres a couple of more pics for a more positive identification. And cowis is right, it is a leaf, from a fake plant.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

*and now some pics of my Port cichlids with a huge clutch of eggs!*

i dont know how well these will show up but the rock in the picture is completely covered in eggs. And the last picture is of the last of they're previous spawn at about 2 inches.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

ive been sick this past week and now i have to play catch up! I have green terror wrigglers and port cichlid fry! i think its time i thin my 125 out some. i have some Green terrors, the lone Peacock bass 3 juvie jaguar cichlids some port cichlids 3 uaru. plus some catfish. yup time to thin the tank out.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

*more pics!*

got a couple pic of my illusive catfish. i beleive he is a false jaguar catfish. but i am not sure. the people who sold him to me had no idea what he was.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Yesterday i moved a pair a of small juvie Jaguars about 4 inches to a 30 gallon and i dont know what it is but ilove is in the water?, as my jags laid eggs tonight. and i dont know what others experiences are but all the other cichlids ive bred they've always chosen a large flatish rock. Here they chose a corner with a few rocks and a peice of driftwood. they've covered one of the rocks with eggs about 70% of the other rock and a small prtion of the wood and even a strand of eggs along the glass. it looks like they laid more eggs then then my other cichlids. id guess 500+ eggs. This is also the first time they've spawned. i think im going to need to get a new camera, cause some of these pics are a little hard to determine, the first 2 are of the Green terrors and fry in my 125. the second 2 are of the jags. Also it seems that the Jags have laid way more eggs then my other species of cichlid have, i figure the ports laid 400 or so and the Green terrors maybe 500. And now these guys are younger and have probably laid 600-700 eggs. Aw my Jags are in love! Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

So tonight i was doing maintence after earth hour and had my hand in my uaru tank moving something around and one of my uaru came up and bit me!! i thought this was quite odd. then it occured to me that this is the same behavior i have seen from countless other cichlids; keeping predators away from they're young. but this is the first time ive had eggs with the Uaru!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

So the jags have done it again!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

any fry right now


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man i will buy any of those jag and terror fry your willing to let go of, 
pm me with your contact info if you'd be interested , my sister is in van i could get her to house them, lemme know


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

> any fry right now


 yup got green terrors Jags and port cichlids


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

here is short video of my newest tank...its been up an running about a month now, it will be my entry for the planted tank contest but like all my tanks, be it planted or not, the theme is still fish breeding. originally i was going to try to breed emperor tetras, but that is now a different project. this one will be for breeding dwarf cichlids and Bolivian rams. 




ps my camera work sucks


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

this is a short video of some corydora aeneus or bronze cory 



 ive had many eggs but they would always get eaten in my community tank. so i moved the parents into a 10 gallon tank, and eventually they laid eggs again, and this time i moved the parents back to the community tank after the eggs were laid. once the fry were a decent size i moved them into a 5 gallon, and have been watching the grow. This was a fun project. now im trying by hand at breeding some tetras, but once these guys are gone, i'll have to find some really cool cory cats to try my hand with.


----------

